# A nice trade---



## wyogirl (Jun 2, 2014)

Today I did some portraits for a friend.  In return, I got a LOAD of darkroom supplies.  I have almost everything I need now to get started at home developing my own film and prints.
I think an hour of my time was worth a trunk full of tanks, trays, bulk loaders, easels, beakers, chemicals and everything else.  He even offered me 3 enlargers but I already have one and don't have space for the others.  Good trade for me.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## limr (Jun 2, 2014)

Holy crap, that is definitely a nice trade! Have fun


----------



## Derrel (Jun 2, 2014)

Enlargers have become the new broken down old junker cars of the world...not many people realllly want to take over one from somebody else's storage space...it can be difficult to convince somebody to take an old enlarger...I had a hell of a time getting rid of my old Omega and even the 6-foot darkroom sink and steel stand...\\Glad to hear though that you're now the new custodian of some darkroom gear!!!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## JoeW (Jun 3, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> Today I did some portraits for a friend.  In return, I got a LOAD of darkroom supplies.  I have almost everything I need now to get started at home developing my own film and prints.
> I think an hour of my time was worth a trunk full of tanks, trays, bulk loaders, easels, beakers, chemicals and everything else.  He even offered me 3 enlargers but I already have one and don't have space for the others.  Good trade for me.




Doesn't sound like a trade to me, sounds like HIGHWAY ROBBERY....you made out like a bandit.  Congrats!  And to think, your friend probably walked away thinking how well he/she made off.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 4, 2014)

That's great! Sounds like a good deal for both of you.


----------



## terri (Jun 4, 2014)

ah, congrats on the equipment!   You can never have too many trays, and I'm also thinking you can never have too many beakers, either.      I should pick up some more 11x14 trays, and a couple of 2-litre pitchers soon.

I will be _completely_ set up once I find a good sink/stand combo.   Probably won't set it up where I currently live, but my mind is made up.    A sink in the darkroom!   Oh...and I want one of those eco-washers, too - my big tub-thing uses a lot of water. 

...and a print drier would be the shiz, to help me flatten out my fiber paper. 

  Dammit, I DO need more stuff - lots more!!!


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 4, 2014)

Terri-
You can always use more stuff!
I have a few more things to buy and some things to research before I use them, but I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow! You lucky girl. Definitely made out with some great loot.  Congrats.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 4, 2014)

Oooh... enlargers! and trays and beakers oh my. I'm gradually collecting supplies toward having a set up at home. The local university renovated the building that housed the shared darkroom (hoping the planned new art building will have one!). I used to take some of my own supplies anyway like bamboo tongs and my nice big black rubber Kodak squeegee which was one of the best things I ever got at a camera swap! 

I got into alt. processes for now anyway, and concocted my own drying rack of sorts. Got a screen that's supposed to be for silk screening, was thinking I might be able to stack more than one? but so far I've been using ferrotype plates to squeegee the prints and let them air dry on my 'rack'. Works well enough for that (but I don't know about fiber based), gives me nice shiny glossy prints! 

Enjoy your new equipment Wyogirl!


----------

